
‘Secure’ in Chrome Browser Does Not Mean ‘Safe’ - Vaxidd
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/03/chrome-secure/
======
Vaxidd
> "How about changing the address bar so that visually the protocol (https)
> ,subdomain, domain, and the path after it are shown separately. And that the
> protocol part is in a green color, and the domain as well for EV
> certification. By separating the domain and the path behind it, would make
> it easier for users to see specially crafted domains that try to mislead
> them."

